# Daddykatz countdown!



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2012)

Tomorrow morning, its almost time! I'm finishing the final touches on my Monark. It had blackwalls and those had to go!

Here is what I say about tires:
[video=youtube;2fEWAc85ed8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fEWAc85ed8[/video]

But I digress. All I have to do is pretty much adjustments, make out my shopping list and go to bed.


----------

